# Clogged cat - killing performance?



## Hot Sauce (Mar 21, 2005)

Well it appears one of my "high-flow" cats that came with my SLP headers is clogged. I had to turn off the Check Engine light on 2 seperate occasions, and at low RPMs or if I am backing up out of a driveway I hear a raddling like sound coming from the drivers side cat. Even when the car is off and I touch the cat I can hear something raddling in there. My question is, how much performance can this be killing? As of late my car has been running good, but at times it does appear to be a little sluggish. Im just going to delete the cats with some straight pipe in the coming weeks.


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

The 2 times my cats failed, the car ran like it was on 2 cylinders.


----------

